# Turkey Pot Calls



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been asked to show a few of my Turkey Pot calls, so here are some of the larger ones and a few strikers. I should have just posted this in my offical thread.I tried to delete the post but no such luck.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed,will you send me a pm with a price for the one on the right side in Second pic please


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

come on now i know i am not the only one here that turkey hunts

these calls are gonna be tom killers i can tell just by looking at them(i know a good turkey call when i see one)

and sorry to say,the one on the right in the second pic already has a new home

in my hunting pack,cant wait to take it in the field this spring and sweet talk some big ol love struck long beard with it


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet looking calls Ed! Are those carbon strikers?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

They are cut from arrow shafts.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

HowlinRed said:


> Sweet looking calls Ed! Are those carbon strikers?





prairiewolf said:


> They are cut from arrow shafts.


and they work quit well,and make great sounds on marble and glass


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> They are cut from arrow shafts.


Oh, ok. Cool idea! Do they tend to be more clear sounding or are they more raspy?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well (i can speak from years of experience from chasing turkeys)

the striker is only part of the equation,the friction surface is the other part

glass surfaces are always higher pitched so are steel/aluminum,slate tends to give a lower raspier pitch

striker selection will also determine some of the tone,pot call design also plays a part in it,so does having or not having an internal tone board etc etc

but striker material is best suited to the weather,carbon strikers on glass or metallic surfaces can be run wet and still work perfectly

but even carbon used on wet slate and you wont get good,if any sound at all

i keep a large selection of strikers in my pack,some are metallic,some carbon,some of various wood materials,some are combinations of all of the fore mentioned,and i only carry no more than three differant pot calls at a time(i have near 20 pot calls,plus box calls and mouth calls,and tube calls,and wing bone calls.just too much to carry on any one hunting day,plus locator calls etc)all of my calls all make a differant tone when worked

but like i said,the friction surface is the key factor of the sound that the call will produce,striker is only partially repsonible for the sound

however striker thickness will contribute to more of the sound than the striker material will

a heavy wood striker will tend to produce deeper tones than the same wood but skinnier striker will

striker length also plays apart in it,so does the bell (the large end) of the striker

same with a solid carbon vs a hollow carbon striker etc etc etc


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Awsome looking calls Ed!


----------

